# WIFI ENABLED AIRLOCK? - WTF?!?!



## philistine (30/6/17)

Am i late to the party? Has anyone else seen this?

https://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1792157374/plaato-reinventing-the-airlock


----------



## DU99 (30/6/17)

why the effort..Americian..wheres the gladwrap version


----------



## pnorkle (30/6/17)

And why the f*@k would you spend $149 on an airlock?


----------



## Grott (30/6/17)

Next it will be a camera so you can look whilst at work - ha


----------



## philistine (30/6/17)

Grott said:


> Next it will be a camera so you can look whilst at work - ha



Hey - I've actually done that. Im not joking (but it was with bacon - i was curing a slab of pork to make it into bacon).
I had a wifi enabled security camera set up at home and I could log in to it with my phone. I hooked up one of the cams and pointed it at the bacon.
I sent the log in deets to all my mates and for a week or so "bacon cam" was live streaming for all to see.


----------



## TidalPete (30/6/17)

Overkill!
Dollars that can be spent more wisely on something else more important like my Go Fund Me page. LOL!.


----------



## Black Devil Dog (30/6/17)

Old mate needs temperature controlled fermentation before he gets wanky wifi airlocks.


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (30/6/17)

No one ever thinks of the kittens


----------



## Mardoo (30/6/17)

Listen, Icanhazcheezburger really needs some more buks. This iz the way.


----------



## barls (30/6/17)

We are going on kickstarter
already here


----------



## Bribie G (1/7/17)

I might start a thread as well then we'll be back to the Glory days when there were always at least four threads running on STC 1000s


----------



## Stouter (1/7/17)

There's just not enough info around about WIFI airlocks.
All this at a time when I'm going gladwrap on my next ferment, damn backwards Asssies.


----------



## Benn (1/7/17)

I don't want want my yeasts getting brain tumours from the wifi waves so I'm altogether steering clear of this! 
...then again, 'Tinfoil hats for yeasts' could be a viable kickstarter


----------



## malt junkie (1/7/17)

I can see the next excuse for a bad swap beer being "my brew was hacked!"


----------



## indica86 (2/7/17)

What's an Airlock?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/17)

An airlock is a thing to ...um...oh never mind


----------



## malt junkie (2/7/17)

Mixing kittens with WIFI is a little disturbing, and would probably lead to disfiguring mutation after several generations......


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/17)

WiFi USB kitten ?


----------



## Mardoo (2/7/17)

Honestly, my life is missing a wifi-enabled toaster, so I can check its progress from the toilet.


----------



## Bribie G (2/7/17)

Ducatiboy stu said:


> WiFi USB kitten ?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/17)

PiKitten


----------



## Bribie G (2/7/17)

Would that be like pie mince or pie apples?


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (2/7/17)

no.. a Pi


----------



## Bribie G (2/7/17)

Yes I had one of those and gave it away to a forum member.

Now I can't stop thinking about kitten pie. Probably tastes like rabbit?


----------



## Grott (2/7/17)

indica86 said:


> What's an Airlock?



Don't you know anything about submarines or where you trap monsters in Alien?


----------

